# my vineyard



## Dougxox (Jul 23, 2011)

did some mowing and weed whipping this morning untill the heat got to me. Just little bits at a time... Here are some shots of what I have. In tubes are Chardonell and Tramette, the established vines ( 1 year old) are Frontenac and St. Vincent. The Frontenac are the more aggressive plants as are the shots of the grapes. I trimed off about 2/3 of the blooms on two plants and all the blooms on the rest of the plants.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks like you're going to have your hands full. I love the traminette wine. What is causing the brown edges on the leaves in the close up?


----------



## Dougxox (Jul 24, 2011)

not sure, thats on the Fronteniac. i did not spray any fungaside this year so that may be a problem. Either that or the last 5 days of 100* + days with no rain.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2011)

How many of each do you have


----------



## Wade E (Jul 24, 2011)

Looking good there!!!!!!


----------



## Dougxox (Jul 24, 2011)

Tom said:


> How many of each do you have



about 55 Fronteniac, 40 St. Vincent. I planted 55 chardonell and 50 Tramenette but between the wet spring and heat only about 1/2 of the whites made it. You will see pink flagging on the bamboo poles, those are the ones that survived.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jul 25, 2011)

We had the same problem. We planted a few concorde grapes (to make jam with) and only one of three survivied. Looks like you have a nice setup there. I wish we had more land. We don't have enough to grow anything to ferment. Now we do though have enough to grow some stuff to make jam with. 

Hopefully the weather will sort itself out for the fall, as we hope to be open soon!!!!!


----------



## Dougxox (Jul 25, 2011)

thanks, I picked up just over 3 acres, with road frontage and easements on two sides of which takes a slice out of some my land. the main part measures about 200' x 500' of which about a third is planted in grapes, still clearing the other part. then there is an "L" part thats about 100' x 600' that slopes down a light hill that is full of cedars ( free posts!) that need cutting. At some point I would like to put a 24 x 40 pole barn there but need to pay off some bills first. 
Slowly collecting wine making equipment for the future harvest next year if I can beat all the apposing elements. Sometimes I wonder " what have I gotten my self into?" It will all be good in the long run. 
This past spring I swaped a Farmall M ( that came with the property) for a Ford 8N with a brush hog. the 8N needed, and needs some work but got it running to keep most of the grass down. Last year I just used a riding lawn mower of my dads, but was afraid I would tear it up too bad. This years heat has kept me away , so the grass has gotten a little more out of hand than I would like.


----------



## Dougxox (Jul 25, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Looks like you're going to have your hands full. I love the traminette wine. What is causing the brown edges on the leaves in the close up?




Not sure, any help out there???


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks Great! This summer is a hot one forsure.


----------

